# exterior painting pasadena yacht club



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just started this beautiful home this morning.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Does it help your seo when you post all these vids or do you just like showing the jobs you're doing?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Both


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Your missin a very easy way of getting out there so people can see your work and your crews. Many customers have said they found us from a video or the video helped them to choose us over another.
People love seeing what we do,how we do it and who we hire.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Aaron, your a baddass. I don't care for shameless plugs for seo like bobbo, you contribute and, heck, i get inspired by some of the productivity methods I catch from reading between the lines by watching your videos. You sir, are the man.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Your missin a very easy way of getting out there so people can see your work and your crews. Many customers have said they found us from a video or the video helped them to choose us over another.
> People love seeing what we do,how we do it and who we hire.


Hey Arron, I know you could are less but I think that it kinda seems like your posting your videos here like your trying to sell us...I can post 3-5 nice jobs a month but I don't , I like to watch your videos so I can find some fups and some times I can learn something, keep them coming :thumbup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I bet a lot of us could. Bottom line is he has the crews and is feeding the beast. No shame in that. At least he contributes. Alot. He has been here a long time my friend.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> Hey Arron, I know you could are less but I think that it kinda seems like your posting your videos here like your trying to sell us...I can post 3-5 nice jobs a month but I don't , I like to watch your videos so I can find some fups and some times I can learn something, keep them coming :thumbup:


Not even sure what that means?? Trying to sell you what?
Not sure if you have noticed but there is a section here specifically for posting pictures.It wouldn't be here if it wasn't meant to be used. I use it. 

Don't be a hater Dude :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh yes I forgot..we are starting this 1 next week :whistling2:
I would love to see these mystery awesome jobs you speak of Mr Fresh Coat.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

He's not selling or showing off.....!

Rub it in Aaron....We have freezing rain right now....it sucks big time! I would come down and work for you for free for the week just to be done with Winter!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Im jealous too. Hard here to make money off exteriors.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> He's not selling or showing off.....!
> 
> Rub it in Aaron....We have freezing rain right now....it sucks big time! I would come down and work for you for free for the week just to be done with Winter!


I think your a liar room.....I work 6 days a week, or I should say I make $ 6 days a week. This is supposed to be a professionals painters forum.... ..like I said It seems like Aaron is trying to sell us one of his jobs, get rid of the phone # and just post pics


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Keep them coming Aaron. Like to see the after pics.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's all good fellas.I wish more of you would post pictures of your projects. 

Not only would I love to see what everyone does so would your potential customers.

Talk is cheap & HO's know that. I always attach videos & pictures of projects to the emails that I send to a potential customer. 
Do you think that the owners of the homes in the pictures that I posted here are going to feel more comfortable hiring us after they have seen that we have worked on many large homes or Jimmy the painter who "claims" he has. I'm just sayin.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Why on God's green earth would I get rid of the phone number???
You sir are a marketing genious


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Good point. I usually just show pics when asked. Was thinking about putting together a portfolio. I bet if I sent pics of jobs with each quote I would raise my percentage of closing them.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

A couple of pics of a home similar to theirs or a link to your youtube videos or your gallery page works great.
Just make sure that they are really pictures of your projects.It is pretty easy to tell when they are not.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> Hey Arron, I know you could are less but I think that it kinda seems like your posting your videos here like your trying to sell us...I can post 3-5 nice jobs a month but I don't , I like to watch your videos so I can find some fups and some times I can learn something, keep them coming :thumbup:


Wills, I would encourage you to look at the posting history of Aaron a little closer. In his almost 5k posts he has provided an abundance of information. He does an exceptional job using Youtube and Social Media in general. This forum section is for providing project photos, and many great discussions on procedures and products have resulted in his posts. Feel free to post your own projects.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Why on God's green earth would I get rid of the phone number???
> You sir are a marketing genious


Your the man Aaron......I'm on my knees buddy..:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

scottjr said:


> Good point. I usually just show pics when asked. Was thinking about putting together a portfolio. I bet if I sent pics of jobs with each quote I would raise my percentage of closing them.


There are several threads in the marketing section on this topic, and Tess Wittler just showed a great example here to do just that.

I wouldn't wait to be asked, when you are doing an estimate and show a customer how you handled a similar project, it can be powerful.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

RCP said:


> Wills, I would encourage you to look at the posting history of Aaron a little closer. In his almost 5k posts he has provided an abundance of information. He does an exceptional job using Youtube and Social Media in general. This forum section is for providing project photos, and many great discussions on procedures and products have resulted in his posts. Feel free to post your own projects.


I'm not that arrogant....as a lot of us painters aren't


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I say post um up Aaron I like the cut of your gib... If he's selling me anything it's how to run a business I for one am grateful that we have members here willing to share there insight...


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Im on board with showing people what you can do. I've watched a lot of Aaron's videos and have learned from them. Aaron, thanks for taking the time to show how a pro company does it right.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

kdpaint said:


> Im on board with showing people what you can do. I've watched a lot of Aaron's videos and have learned from them. Aaron, thanks for taking the time to show how a pro company does it right.


28 sec video on how to get ladders off the truck, I really learned a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I just threw the biggest snowball at you Aaron!!




Nice gig.....always enjoy your vids man.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Keep up the good work Aaron and keep posting your pics and videos. It's always refreshing to see a forum contributer back up their posts with actual work. 

Thanks.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I cant help but like seeing someone make money by working hard in a business I understand.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Keep up the good work Aaron and keep posting your pics and videos. It's always refreshing to see a forum contributer back up their posts with actual work.
> 
> Thanks.


Where's yours...lulzopolous.

Anyway, great house, reminds me of the jobs we would do in s. Florida.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Where's yours...lulzopolous.
> 
> Anyway, great house, reminds me of the jobs we would do in s. Florida.


I can pm you some pics.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I cam pm you some pics.


If only there was a public forum for our pictures.

if.
only.


sigh...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> Your the man Aaron......I'm on my knees buddy..:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:[/QUOTE
> 
> Wills, you're pushing the envelope with some of your comments. Consider this a first warning.


----------



## coatingking (Nov 25, 2011)

hey wills and tj...what flavor of hater-ade do you guys drink?just wondering


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

coatingking said:


> hey wills and tj...what flavor of hater-ade do you guys drink?just wondering


I'm not hating, at worst I'm mildly envious that he can do exteriors nearly year round. 

I waw also curious how videos on youtube were for seo.


----------



## All Pro Painting Co (Mar 13, 2012)

Man, it seems everyone has a ton of time on their hands to bitch and complain about other peoples work......spend half as much time growing your business as you do bashing this guy for posting videos of awesome projects and you may have a great company! KEEP IT UP BRO!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I waw also curious how videos on youtube were for seo.


Because Google now "owns" Youtube, it is huge. A properly titled and promoted video will rank very well. 
It adds another presence on search results, if someone searches "painters in your town" and the first page has your website, youtube channel and other SM results.....
Embedding them on your site helps and people use the google feature "search for videos". 
They also add a personal element, people can get to "know" you, see projects in their neighborhood and see great before and after shots.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Not even sure what that means?? Trying to sell you what?


Sell paint jobs to painters?? :laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Sell paint jobs to painters?? :laughing:


That is when you know you are at the top of your sales game.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Some more recent pictures of this project.The guys finished the painting & paver cleaning Friday.They will be sealing all the stone & pavers on Monday


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Good stuff Aaron! :clap: Thanks for posting it up. :thumbup:









 the haters. They're just jealous. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Great looking after pics Aaron. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Love it. Keep it coming. Maybe Will will post and we can thank him to...


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Love it. Keep it coming. Maybe Will will post and we can thank him to...


Don't hold your breath


----------

